# What color does this look like to y'all?



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

This is my baby I'm sure some of y'all have seen about what color she is gonna turn but it really looks like a roan in person. Tell me what y'all think!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Do you have pictures of the whole horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

She is shedding out right now. This I the best one I got


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

My guess is he's a dun or buckskin. Though I've never seen a horse with that marking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Depending on how old the horse is, looks like s/he's going to be brown. The "dorsal" looks like foal camouflage to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

She is 2 months old an she dont have any markings sh is shedding out her baby hair


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

What colour are her parents? Do you have a newborn photo too? The shedding pattern is unusual, but by no means unheard of.


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

Her mama is bay her daddy is gray. And when you unheard of is she just shedding different? An this is the new born picture


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I do see the white hairs, that are roan looking, but with a grey parent.. she could be a grey.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, she is grey. Pretty close to 100% sure on that too.


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

But the thing that gets me is she sheded half her face already an it is bay.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Greying out is a process. That's why it's called "going grey" or "greying out." It happens in fits and starts and stages, depending on the individual horse. Even full siblings won't grey out the same. I have seen horses who didn't start going grey until they were three or four years old, and others who started within their yearling year. 

I agree with Chillaa. That foal is going to go grey eventually. The dead giveaway, for me at least, is the very adult color of the foal coat. Non-grey foals are born a mousy shade of their adult color. Greys are born looking like they would have as adults had they not gone grey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

In my personal experience, this is extremely typical of a grey foal. They are born their base colour, shed out much darker than the baby coat, and different colour from what you would "expect". For instance with a bay foal, they go from a sort of buckskin coloured baby coat, and then shed out to a richer brown, true bay. Where as a a bay based grey will often shed out to a much darker, mousy grey/brown. Mixed in will be few white hairs. Sometimes they keep that colouring for years before actually just going grey. One of our grey fillies still had brown hairs in her coat (particularly on her face, except for the spots that skipped straight to white) until she was about 6. Even without knowing a parent was grey my first guess was grey.


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

Here are some more photos if y'all need them


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Looks gray to me


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep. Going to go grey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I was going to say grey even before I saw that she had a grey parent. That just verified it.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

kricket said:


> But the thing that gets me is she sheded half her face already an it is bay.


My guy, Zane, didn't get the white going on his face for quite a while. Frequently you will hear that grays are born with white eyelashes, "goggles," etc, but Zane had a dark face for a long time. The first hint his face was going gray was that his white star started turning into a stripe. The actual first thing to start showing white hairs on him was the bottom of his tail. 

If you part your baby's tail, near the end of the tail bone, does it look sort of blonde or whitish? That was my first hint, other than the fact he had sort of smokey looking legs. For a while there, I thought he was going to be liver chestnut. :lol:

I found a photo of Zane as a baby in that shedding stage and currently age 5. I have gotten very partial to that dark chocolate (almost black) color with the white hairs. Especially now that he has a hint of dapples.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

PS. I just realized that your baby is probably going gray quicker than mine. Because when Zane shed out dark like that, he basically looked liver chestnut (no roaning). Your baby is roaning already so will probably turn quicker than Zane. 

Zane has been taking his sweet old time. But that's okay. I'm hoping he will stay in a dappled stage for a long time as well. (Crossing fingers for a gorgeous dapple gray).

He is the first gray I have had since a foal, and I am having so much fun watching him change with the seasons. 

Looking at those photos I posted, it's hard to believe it's the same horse!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

The only way she can be roan (not likely) would be if her gray parent had a roan parent. Gray covers up all other color genes. We have had gray stallions for over 40 years. One, in particular was born grullo / dun and turned gray. Many of his foals were born dun like him and turned gray. Then, those daughters were bred by their owners and a good many of them produced dun and red dun foals. AQHA refused to register them as duns because they did not have a dun parent. The same is true with roans. When those horses that carry the dun or roan gene produce or sire foals that do not have the gray gene, you get foals that are a 'wrong' color and AQHA is too stupid to recognize it. They require DNA tests to even get the foal registered and then they want you to register it as sorrel, bay or brown when it plainly has strong dun markings with leg bars and all or roan if there is a roan parent behind the gray one.

We just sold a dunalino filly. She was foaled palomino with a snow white mane and tail but also has a very dark dorsal stripe and zebra stripes on all four legs. To top that off, her dam was gray. She is turning gray which was verified by a DNA color test. She can produce gray, palomino or dun foals or any combination of these as well as the color of the satallions she can be bred to.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Lots of changes coming when you have a grey baby!! Here's mine at 2 months, 3 years and 10 years!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

kricket said:


> But the thing that gets me is she sheded half her face already an it is bay.


I say gray, too.

This was one of my foals



It would be easy to think bay.....BUT......Daddy was a gray....a homozygous gray. So I knew he would be gray. He grew up to be this


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Going to be grey!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep...grey.
With that color you get a new horse every spring...at least until they go white!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Dustbunny said:


> Yep...grey.
> With that color you get a new horse every spring...at least until they go white!


When they are white you will still get plenty of colors!! :lol::lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Both of these foals greyed out (excuse the awful quality photo, it was well before digital photography!)










The liver chestnut guy on the left didn't start to grey until he was 3.. we had been hoping he got lucky as he was so strikingly marked.. but with 2 grey parents, no such luck.

I suspect your foal is going to look more like this one in a couple months:


----------

